# Wading partner wanted for 1-4 through 1-7



## SteelerFan45 (Jun 30, 2009)

I am a beginner wade fisherman and plan on hitting it as much as possible next week and wanted to know if anyone else wanted to partner up. I am open to the entire Galveston Bay Complex up to Trinity.

Chris


----------



## fredericksburghunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Are you planning on taking boat and wading, or just walking out....Surf, Bay ?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I could be up for one or two days...let me take a look at the weather and see how much job searches I can get done today and monday...I will get back to you on Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I will be fishing East bay at the Anahuac Wildlife Refuge tomarrow. I will be fishing via kayak.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I picked up a couple of interviews and am therefore out....Although please feel free to PM me in the future for a trip.....


----------

